# Ace Firenze Interior Lights



## WDoherty (May 11, 2013)

One of the overhead lightbulbs has gone in our van and we can't see how to get the shade off. The light is one of the cone shaped ones with a silver ring around it, don't want to force anything and end up breaking it, have tried unscrewing it but it doesn't turn, has anyone else changed one? The van is a Ace Firenze 2004


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi - any chance of uploaded a better quality/larger image? It's not possible to guess based on the current image. However, I'd be tempted to try to unscrew the glass, not the surround.
Bill


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,

You need to unclip the chrome outer ring above the cone by levering it gently with a small screw driver, it is a tight push fit over the underlying plastic holder the cone is held suspended by the ring so be careful it doesn't fall and break. Refitting the ring is the really delicate part they can be quite brittle and can fracture easily. After cracking one I found it best to warm them up with a hair dryer beside the fitting then slip it back on gently.
It would probably be an opportune time to fit an Led bulb if the cover has to be removed anyway. The bulb is a G4 side pin fitting from memory.

Good luck

Clive
edit I changed all the bulbs on a 2004 Ace Capri, our previous van.


----------

